# XF86Config vs. Modeline i kółko myszy [rozwiązane]

## Tommm

Witam,

problem polega na tym, że zmiany w /etc/X11/XF86Config nie wywołują żadnych efektów  :Sad: 

mysz na ps/2:

```
Identifier  "Mouse1"

Driver      "mouse"

Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" 
```

i kółko nie działa, chociaż wcześniej działało

to samo z Modeline:

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   30-96

    VertRefresh 50-160

Modeline "1152x864"  119.65  1152 1224 1352 1552  864 865 868 907  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection 
```

to powinno skutkować odświeżaniem 85Hz (wygenerowane przez gtf, usunięte _85 z Modeline "1152x864_85" wg tego co znalazłem na forum; bezpieczne ustawienie, wcześniej bez problemu monitor dawał sobie radę przy 100Hz w tej rozdzielczości)

Probowałem chyba 50x różnych zmian - bez efektu, przeszukałem też forum - nic konkretnego nie znalazłem. Czy ktoś wie o co może chodzić? Problemy zaczęły się po przywróceniu do działania XFree86 i KDE po nieudanej instalacji ati-drivers. Kernel 2.6.1 Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie sugestie, bo już powoli tracę cierpliwość, a praca przy 75Hz i bez kółka nie jest specjalnie przyjemna  :Sad: 

pozdrawiam

ps. jeszcze 1 sprawa:

```
komp root # xvidtune

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Error: Can't open display: :0.0
```

teraz już nawet xvidtune nie działa  :Sad: Last edited by Tommm on Sat Feb 14, 2004 2:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## misterLu

A zmień

```
Identifier  "Mouse1" 

Driver      "mouse" 

Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2" 

Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse" 

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
```

na

```

Identifier  "Mouse1" 

Driver      "mouse" 

Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2" 

Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
```

u mnie pomogło.

----------

## Tommm

już to przerabiałem - nie pomaga  :Sad:  myszka działa tak samo, kółko nie działa...

----------

## misterLu

 *Quote:*   

> problem polega na tym, że zmiany w /etc/X11/XF86Config nie wywołują żadnych efektów

 

1)CZyli problem niekoniecznie lezy po stronie XF86Config ?

2)Jak wpiszesz jakies bzdury to Xy startuja, czy moze wywalają komunikat o błedzie?

Jak ignorują one XF86Config, to musisz znaleźć wlasciwy XF86Config-file.

3)Jak to nie pomoże , spróbuj ponownie skonfigurować Xy (xf86config) i zobacz czy to przyniesie efekt

----------

## Tommm

masz rację! plik konfiguracyjny to nie XF86Config (chociaż tak było do tej pory - nie wiem dlaczego uległo to zmianie) tylko XF86Config-4   :Embarassed: 

żeby nie wyjść na totalną lamę  :Wink:  dodam, że wczoraj sprawdzałem Modeline i w jednym i w drugim pliku i nie działało (teraz też nie działa) dlatego też przyjąłem, że właściwym plikiem jest XF86Config - tym bardziej, że xf86config za każdym razem chciał zapisywać ustawienia w tym właśnie pliku...

co do kółka - działa, dzięki!  :Very Happy: 

tylko co z tym Modeline? może gtf produkuje błędne ustawienia? bo mimo wstawienia odpowiedniej linii (próbowałem 85Hz i 100Hz) ciągle jest 75Hz  :Sad:  i dlaczego xvidtune nie chce działać?

update: xvidtune działa, ale jeśli wydaję to polecenie jako zwykły user, a nie root

------------------ Rozwiązanie:

gtf ŹLE podaje to co trzeba wpisać do XF86Config

przykład: Modeline "1152x864_100.00"  143.47  1152 1232 1360 1568  864 865 868 915  -HSync +Vsync

1) trzeba poprawić "1152x864_100.00 na "1152x864"

2) -HSync +Vsync na -hsync +vsync (to zauważyłem po wygenerowaniu podobnego modeline za pomocą xvidtune)

 :Very Happy: 

pozdrawiam

----------

